# HGVC: Seaworld vs International Drive (Tuscany) Advice needed



## pschwaeb (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm a timeshare newbie. My wife and I (early 50's) went to the Parc Soleil last year, but we stayed at the Tuscany. They tried to sell us a 1 bedroom bi-annual Gold Season w/3400 extra points for $14,500. We said no, but the thought of having an HGVC interested us.

I've done my research, and we'd like to buy a 2 bedroom in Gold Season and get 5000 points in Orlando. Our 2 kids are older (20 & 24), and one day we might have grandkids that will use it, so we're looking at it long term.

We're planning on using a week in a studio during Gold season, and use the remainder of the points in a Studio or 1 bedroom in Gold season somewhere else. *Is this a reasonable strategy?*

Since we've stayed at the Tuscany (International Drive), I'd rather buy there since I know it (including the parking situation). But I've seen the listings for Seaworld, and it looks as if I can get more points for the money buying there. *What is the difference between the 2 resorts?*

Any guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 27, 2011)

We own at both resorts.  Both resorts are excellent.  Tuscany is a little bit newer but both resorts are well maintained and both have an excellent location.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 27, 2011)

Particularly for stays in Orlando (as well as Vegas), there's no reason to be concerned about which one is your home-resort, since you can use your points to reserve any of the 3 resorts during the club-reservation window that starts 9-months out and availabilty is usually not an issue.

Chosing a home-resort may may be important for Hawaii where a high-demand to availability ratio makes the home-week reservation window (12-9 months out) a distinct advantage. 

"Points are points," and other than for home-week reservations, it matters not which resort or season they come from. In fact, with a little banking and borrowing, you could book a few platinum-season stays.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 1, 2011)

points are points
get whatever is cheaper in the long haul

check the MF


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 12, 2011)

pschwaeb said:


> I'm a timeshare newbie. My wife and I (early 50's) went to the Parc Soleil last year, but we stayed at the Tuscany. They tried to sell us a 1 bedroom bi-annual Gold Season w/3400 extra points for $14,500. We said no, but the thought of having an HGVC interested us.
> 
> I've done my research, and we'd like to buy a 2 bedroom in Gold Season and get 5000 points in Orlando. Our 2 kids are older (20 & 24), and one day we might have grandkids that will use it, so we're looking at it long term.
> 
> ...



If you are looking for around 5000 points, I would suggest you look at a 4800 point Plat 1br package. As others have said, points are points - you will likely pay a little more upfront for a plat 1br vs a gold 2br but the MF savings will catch you up pretty quickly.

Also - don't just pay attention to the sales price - include the closing costs. So $4k for a plat 1br resale in orlando vs $3k gold 2br  (this is an example) is really more like 5k vs 4k in $ (the saving percentage drops) - and you will save $200-300 a year in maintenance fees on a 1br. You said you are in this for the long haul - I suspect if you crunch the numbers you will find the 1br plat will be cheaper in the long run. You would have 200 less points, but it is very close.

All I own is a 1br plat. We use open season a lot, so you will be surprised how far one ownership can go.


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 12, 2011)

We had a similar long term view. We were more focused on South Beach than Orlando but location is not relevant. We decided to go with a 7000 point 2 Bdrm Platinum Package because the annual Maintenance Fee is the same as a 5000 Point Gold Package (comparing resort to resort). It also gave us 1 full week during Home Week in a 2 Bdrm, 2 Bath. We thought the kids could have 1 bedroom and we would have the other. We also thought it would be convenient if we decided to invite friends. All in all we thought the 7000 Point Package was better value. You will pay a little more upfront but over time we thought it was worth the higher initial cost. You must understand the Right of First Refusal Hilton (ROFR) has over any resale. It took three offers on three separate units to get through ROFR but we finally passed. If you search ROFR on this Board you will get up to speed quickly. We closed last week. I would strongly recommend Judi Kozlowski the realtor on this Board who knows the price point that will make it through ROFR. We used her and all went very smoothly. Good Luck.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 12, 2011)

If they are for you and your wife, I would honestly say stick with 5000 points.  If you are going to be adding your kids down the road and grand babies in the future, I would suggest 7000 points.

I only say this because for a little more up front you get more points and pay the same yearly fees as 5000 points.

With extra family members tagging along on vacation you will quickly find yourself borrowing from the years ahead.  We purchased 5000 to start, quickly realised that family wanted to travel with us and purchased another 5000.  We have since sold both 5000 and purchased 2 7000 points.

Points are points as well, you dont need to purchase in Florida.  I would buy in Vegas as the yearly fees are cheaper than Florida.  It sounds like you are going to be breaking down your points for multiple trips so you will be booking out of home booking time.  So owning somewhere specific really does not matter.

A really good place to start for resale would be contacting Judi Kozlowski.  She is fantastic and knows the current market trends.  Search her name here and you will see how many people have used her services.  Her number is 1 800 541-5666 ex 622.

Good luck, and you look like you are well on your way.


----------



## rjp123 (Mar 13, 2011)

Seth is a good man as well.  Easy breezy transaction with him to get my South Beach property:  Seth Nock at (917) 482-8347 or email to seth@sellingtimeshares.net


----------



## miketv (Mar 13, 2011)

I bought last year though Seth and had a great experience.  Make sure you get a title search so you don't get stuck with somone else's problems.

I bought at I-Drive and i'm currently here enjoying the resort.


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bought my first HGVC from Seth
Would call him again


----------



## Remy (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree with buying in platinum season for the long term. The long term cost per point is less in most instances. A location without right of first refusal that allows use of future year points without any extra action on your part, like Flamingo, makes more sense as well.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes call Seth. I bought and sold with him many times - always good experiences!
If you think you'll go every 2 years, 5000 pts is enough - the points can be saved and used the next year. If you're going annually, I would buy more than 5000.

Something to consider, though, instead of buying - -- you can rent really cheaply.

But if you plan on going every other year - GREAT time right now to buy! 
I was at International Drive (though we owned Seaworld).

Here are pictures http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/20429702


----------



## Purseval (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought a 5000 EOY which means that for less than the price of 1 years maintenance fee I can have a week's vacation in Open season or I can skip it and save around $1000.  I still have points if I need to book something in advance.  With an annual you pay every year no matter what.  Here's an example with a very simple rate of $100/day and a MF of $1000/yr:

2011 $700 for 7 days or 0 for no days
2012 $1000 for 7 days or $1000 for no days if I skip or give it away
2013 $1400 for 14 days or 0 for no days
2014 $1700 for 14 days or $1000 for 7,0, whatever
etc.

There are only 2 of us and we are flexible enough to take advantage of open season.  EOY is an economical alternative that still lets you enjoy all of the benefits.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd also recommend Diane Nadeau.  She found me something for thousands less than what Seth and Judi were trying to sell me.


----------



## pschwaeb (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't believe I start this thread back in February when I first started looking to buy a Hilton timeshare after doing several months of research. Well, today after finally getting through several ROFR's and closing my purchase for a Gold 1 br at the Flamingo, I finally signed onto the HGVC web site!  

HGVC had been calling me for years asking me to take them up on their offer 3 nights in either Orlando or LV for the "great low price of" I can't remember what. In March 2010 we stayed at Intl'l Dr and enjoyed our time there (except for the parking). 

We went to the sales presentation at the Parc Soleil. After going through a "moderate" amount of pressure, we were offered a Gold 1br (no specific mention of which resort) biannual plus 3400 points for exactly $14,395. :annoyed:  I hadn't heard of TUG yet, but we had no intention of buying, plus I had a good excuse - I had just left a job and was starting a new one the day we got home, so technically I didn't lie to them when I told them I was unemployed. :rofl: 

Back at Int'l dr (thanks to my laptop and the free internet) I found TUG and started looking at *REAL* prices. At the price we just paid, we think its well worth the resale cost. 

Thanks to Judi Kozlowski for making it easy.


----------

